# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  انتخاب قفل

## R_BABAZADEH

به نظر شما کدام بهتره قفل نرم افزاری یا سخت افزاری 
با در نظر گرفتن 
1. برنامه نویسی با vb
2. اطمینان
3. راحتی کاربر
4. محدود نبودن به یک کامپیوتر 
5. بی نیاز به ارتباط با سازنده برنامه

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

این رو به مورد های بالا اضافه کنید
هیچ فقل نرم افزاری درست و حسابی در حال حاضر وجود ندارد

----------


## بابک زواری

من در مورد قفلهای نرم افزاری هیچ تجربه خوبی ندارم (غیر از نمونه ایی که باید کدی داده بشه و سپس جوابی بگیریم )
در تمامی موارد خیلی راحت میشه قفل رو کرک کرد. از کپی کنترل گرفته تا CDX و قفلهای حجمی و . . .

----------


## raspotineiran

با سلام
بعد از کلی جستجو سر انجام به این سایت وشخص شما رسیدم
اقای کد نویس اینطور که از مطالب در این سایت متوجه شدم شما در رابطه با قفلهای
activex کار کردید مدتی است برای  استفاده از یک سی دی که قفل ان با یک شماره که باید به ان شرکت اعلام کنم تا یک کد بدهد تا بشود فقط بر روی یک سیستم نصب شود سر کارم ایا راهی برای از کار انداختن  یا دور زدن  این قفلها وجود دارد؟
از شما خواهشمندم که کمکم کنید
نمیشه یه جا برای اموزش قفل کذاشتن (حجمی) و همینطور شکستن اینطور قفلهای سی دی باز کنید با کلون که نمیشکنه!! :cry:

----------


## mohsengrisly

به نظر من فقط بایه قفل سخت افزاری میشه از برنامه   اونم تا حدودی مراقبت کرد 
اخه با کرک کردن بعضی هاشون میشه نیاز به قفل سخت افزاری را از بین برد و برنامه بدون قفل هم اجرا میشه 
در اخر بهترین راه برای حفاظت از نرم افزار  اجرای کامل قانون کپی رایت است  :موفق:

----------


## بابک زواری

> با سلام
> بعد از کلی جستجو سر انجام به این سایت وشخص شما رسیدم
> اقای کد نویس اینطور که از مطالب در این سایت متوجه شدم شما در رابطه با قفلهای
> activex کار کردید مدتی است برای  استفاده از یک سی دی که قفل ان با یک شماره که باید به ان شرکت اعلام کنم تا یک کد بدهد تا بشود فقط بر روی یک سیستم نصب شود سر کارم ایا راهی برای از کار انداختن  یا دور زدن  این قفلها وجود دارد؟
> از شما خواهشمندم که کمکم کنید
> نمیشه یه جا برای اموزش قفل کذاشتن (حجمی) و همینطور شکستن اینطور قفلهای سی دی باز کنید با کلون که نمیشکنه!! :cry:


البته راههایی برای این کار وجود داره ولیکن در این سایت ما در مورد این مباحث صحبتی نمیکنیم .
هر چند زمانی دنبال این کارها بودم اما در حال حاضر در مورد کرک نرم افزارهای ایرانی اصلا و ابدا هیچ کاری انجام نمیدم که هیچ بلکه برای محافظت از اونا سعی میکنم کمکشون هم بکنم .

----------


## raspotineiran

باسلام
از اینکه دانش  کاری را دارید که حتما از جایی اموخته اید خوشحالم ولیکن ذکات علم اموختن است نه ....
به هر صورت از اینکه مزاحم شما وسایتتان شدم  شرمنده ببخشید. :) 
ما زیاران چشم یاری داشتیم -------- خود غلط بود انچه می پنداشتیم

یک بی سواد
raspotineiran@yahoo.com

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

دوست من شکستن قفل نرم افزارهای ایرانی کار درستی نیست البته کار اونها هم درست نیست من هم با یکی شون همین مشکل رو دارم
در کل این سایت اجازه قفل شکستن رو نمیده 
به سایت iranvig.com مراجعه کن
موفق باشید

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

دیگه کسی نظری نداره

----------


## binyaz2003

www.shetab.com
نظرتون در مورد این قفل چیه

----------


## بابک زواری

میتونی قفل شکسته اش رو و هم قفل شکنش رو تو اینترنت پیدا کنی

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

به نظر شما یک قفل سخت افزاری باید چه خصوصیاتی داشته باشه

----------


## binyaz2003

> میتونی قفل شکسته اش رو و هم قفل شکنش رو تو اینترنت پیدا کنی


قفل پرولاک چی؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این یکی رو شرمنده، نمیتونی پیدا کنی.

اگر خواستی تهیه کنی تماس بگیر: info@novinmedia.com 

آدرس سایت اصلی: http://www.novinmedia.com

----------


## binyaz2003

من معذرت می خوام ولی همه در مورد قفل هاشون همینو میگن 
من تو سایت شما زیاد رفتم کاشکی اسم چند تا از برنامه هایی که از قفل شما استفاده کردند رو میزاشتین تو سایت

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کلیه محصولات شرکت لوح و قلم (حدود 200 عنوان!)، محصولات رسانه پویا، محصولات رهپویان نوین، و ...


اگر خواستید میتونم نسخه آزمایشی در اختیارتون قرار بدم.

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

قفل شما از نوع نرم افزاریه یا سخت افزاری

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

نرم افزاری.

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

من با سخت افزاری بیشتر حال می کنم
 :mrgreen:

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

جالبه  دویست و خورده ای باز دید کننده از این موضوع  که تازه همشون برنامه نویس ولی فقط 13 تا رای  :( 
اینجاست که معلوم میشه ما ایرانیها چقدر رای دادن رو دوست داریم  :sad2: 
تازه از این 13 تا رای 9 تاش قفل نرم افزاریه با در نظر گرفتن اینکه قولهای نرم افزاری ما تو قفل و کپی گیر کردن ولی 
69 در صد رای دهندگان  میگن که می خواهند از قفل نرم افزاری استفاده کنند
حالا من موندم که ایا قفلهای نرم افزاری ما انقدر پیشرفت کرده اند که  رو دست قفلهای نرم افزاری بلند شده اند
 :گیج:  
البته قفلهای تلفنی و اینترنتی را نمی توان جزء قفلها حساب کرد چون نرم افزارهایی که دارای این قفل هستند مانند لیوان یک بار مصرف هستتد که با یک تغییر کوچک در کامپیوتر دیگر کار نمی کنند چه برسه به اینکه  یک نرم افزار رو برای دو یا چند کامپیوتر تهیه کرده باشیم
از دوستان در خواست می کنم با دادن رای و اینکه چرا این رای را داده اند کمک به پیدا کردن یک راه منطقی برای قفل گذاری کنند

----------

